# Resurrecting "Old" Sony Clie PDA...



## Thlorian (Dec 15, 2007)

I found a Sony Clie Peg-SL10/U PDA that I used twice back in 200?.

I am resurrecting it for use so that I can learn how to hack it. How far up of a version can I go in updating the Palm system currently on it and does anyone know where I can pick up a cheap Sync cable or cradle for it? I'm sure the local stores don't carry it anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Thlorian (Dec 15, 2007)

I was sent an email saying there was a response to this posting but when I arrive here, there is no response?????


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sounds like you are imaging things again. 

Most likely it was deleted by a moderator for whatever reason. Maybe at the members request. 

Your best bet for the cradles and such will be to search google or go to ebay. 

Last weekend I resurrected an ipaq 5550 pda and had to do some searching for stuff myself since hp no longer supported it so I know what you are going through right now.


----------



## Thlorian (Dec 15, 2007)

sobeit said:


> sounds like you are imaging things again.
> 
> Most likely it was deleted by a moderator for whatever reason. Maybe at the members request.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks.....


----------

